# Récupérer des fichiers effacés sur carte SD



## jexalo (12 Avril 2010)

J'ai effacé par erreur les photos enregistrées sur la carte SD de mon appareil.
Avec l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai constaté que 656 fichiers étaient encore enregistrés dessus.
Je n'ai pas réutilisé cette carte.
Existe-t-il un moyen de récupérer les fichiers ?
Quand j'utilisais OS 7, j'avais un utilitaire dans NORTON UTILITIES qui permettait de récupérer les fichiers effacés.
Merci de me donner la marche à suivre.:hosto:


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Avril 2010)

jexalo a dit:


> J'ai effacé par erreur les photos enregistrées sur la carte SD de mon appareil.
> Avec l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai constaté que 656 fichiers étaient encore enregistrés dessus.
> Je n'ai pas réutilisé cette carte.
> Existe-t-il un moyen de récupérer les fichiers ?
> ...


Bonjour

Comme tu ne dit pas le système que tu utilise alors?

Avec 10.5, 10.4 ce logiciel normalement fonctionne.

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_FR

@+


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2010)

Y'a un super tuto par l'immense Dos Jones quelque part sur le forum => Recherche. 

Edit : je l'avais encore dans mes signets (c'est ma B.A. de la journée, n'y venez plus).

http://forums.macg.co/4328704-post20.html


----------



## jexalo (12 Avril 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
J'ai téléchargé PhotoRec mais je n'ai pas été capable de l'utiliser et je viens seulement de découvrir le tuto de Dos Jones qui n'est pas évident à mettre en uvre lorsque l'on a jamais travaillé avec Terminal et le risque de fausse manuvre est important pour un ignare de mon acabit.
Entre temps, comme j'ai une expertise demain et que je dois impérativement utiliser mon appareil photo et la carte SD et que je sais que pour récupérer des données lorsque l'on a effacé l'adressage, il ne faut surtout pas réenregistrer sur le support, j'ai trouvé un logiciel Stellar Macintosh Photo Recovery qui m'a récupéré mes fichiers.
Il faut dire que l'éditeur Avanquest Software est particulièrement habile, il te permet d'accéder à tes données et au bout de la manip, il te propose d'acheter le logiciel pour pouvoir les récupérer. Vu l'urgence et le temps passé pour en arriver là, j'ai finalement casqué 39,95 $ HT pour obtenir les clés d'activation .
Bref, j'ai l'impression de m'être fait à moitié couillonner, mais le plus important c'est que j'ai mes photo et je peux réutiliser ma carte SD demain matin.:mouais:
Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## AlexxD (9 Juin 2014)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Comme tu ne dit pas le système que tu utilise alors?
> 
> ...



Cela marche niquel merci beaucoup


----------

